# Divx sur ipad en AirPlay xbmc



## pippo411 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!

Nouveau sur le forum et nouvel utilisateur d'une Apple Tv 2 jailbreaké (4.4.4 avec eden beta 1 ) , j'ai besoin de vos connaissances svp 


Après avoir cherché, j'ai trouvé le moyen d'activer AirPlay avec xbmc sur ATV2( pour regarder mes vidéos à partir de l'ipad)

J'active alors dans xbmc > settings> network> allow xbmc to receive AirPlay content

Je désactive le AirPlay natif de l'Apple Tv pour éviter des bugs MAIS :

Lors d'une lecture vidéo YouTube a partir de mon iPad et que j'envoie via AirPlay ( enfin je veux dire le "xbmc Apple Tv " que je sélectionne pour envoyer sans fil, et bien ne se lance pas toujours mais crash (pas toujours mais le plus souvent )ou alors si c'est un fichier .avi à partir de mon iPad , downloadé via megaupload en utilisant oplyer lite ,j'ai le son mais pas d'image...( peut importe le film )

Que faire?

Os: je cherche une solution pour que ça marche avec les films stock&#279;s sur l'ipad et non a partir du Pc qui envois à l'ipad et qui fait de même vers l'ATV 

Merci 

ATV2 4.4.4
eden 11 beta 1


----------



## George78 (16 Janvier 2012)

... ça fonctionne parfaitement sur l'ATV2 non jailbreaké.. :mouais:


----------



## pippo411 (16 Janvier 2012)

George78 a dit:


> ... ça fonctionne parfaitement sur l'ATV2 non jailbreaké.. :mouais:



?? Qu'est ce qui fonctionne sans? L'envoi d'un .avi via AirPlay ?( car chez moi j'ai que le son ... Vu que l'atv ne lit que le mp4 )

Enfet je veux envoyer un .avi de mon iPad vers l'atv sans passer par le Pc ... XBMC est prévu pr bcp de codecs... Il gere l'airplay mais la aussi j'ai que le son ... Et je suis quasi sûre que ça doit fonctionner avec xbmc...
Des spécialistes xbmc dans la salle ?


----------



## ciradis (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

 George veut te dire que c'est pas la peine de te compliquer les choses , envoi le film via Airplay tout simplement s'il marche sous l IPad il marchera sur l'Appletv, pas besoin de XBMC  ce dernier tu peux l'utiliser si tu veux regarder tes films de ton serveur sans passer par ton ordi ,

 Cordialement


----------



## pippo411 (16 Janvier 2012)

ciradis a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> George veut te dire que c'est pas la peine de te compliquer les choses , envoi le film via Airplay tout simplement s'il marche sous l IPad il marchera sur l'Appletv, pas besoin de XBMC  ce dernier tu peux l'utiliser si tu veux regarder tes films de ton serveur sans passer par ton ordi ,
> 
> Cordialement




salut ciradis 

C'est le probleme de l'apple tv ...il ne lit pas le format divx ou autres... hormis le mp4 ....( pourtant l'ipad lit plusieurs formats différents, merci apple! )

Alors comme dit precedemment, XBMC permet de lire plusieurs formats soit en allant directement sur un dossier present sur ton pc ( on met l'apple tv et le pc en reseau ) mais ceci ne m'interesse pas...

XBMX permet ( d'apres les options ) d'envoyer directement une video via airplay

En effet, on active cette option sur les parametres xbmc present sur l'apple tv :

de mémoire : 

xbmc > settings> network>  et cocher "allow xbmc to receive AirPlay content"

A ce moment quand je veux envoyer une video via airplay, au lien d'avoir le menu airplay sur l'ipad, je vois le menu envoyé via XBMC... 

Soit , il faut activer qqch d'autre ou je ne sais quoi ( c'est pour cela que je sollicite l'aide du forum  ) car parfoit les videos youtube se lance mais parfois non ( la même video ...) , par contre , les fichiers .avi je n'ai que le son :-s pas d'image du tout

je demande alors a ceux qui arrive a envoyer des videos directement de son ipad à l'apple tv avec l'option coché comme décris ci dessus 

merci car ca fais plusieurs jours que je galère 



p


----------



## pippo411 (18 Janvier 2012)

Up  pas d'idée ?


----------



## George78 (18 Janvier 2012)

... si je peux te donner un conseil, réinstalle la version officielle de ton ATV et offre toi VLC Streamer qui lit quasi tous les formats.. Il t'en coûtera 1,59 euros, c'est pas la mort..
Tu ne peux pas avoir d'image avi sur ton iPad, XBMC essaye manifestement de te l'encoder, mais si il n'y a que le son, c'est pas vraiment top !.. :0)
Franchement t'es mieux avec VLC..


----------



## ciradis (18 Janvier 2012)

George78 a dit:


> ... si je peux te donner un conseil, réinstalle la version officielle de ton ATV et offre toi VLC Streamer qui lit quasi tous les formats.. Il t'en coûtera 1,59 euros, c'est pas la mort..
> Tu ne peux pas avoir d'image avi sur ton iPad, XBMC essaye manifestement de te l'encoder, mais si il n'y a que le son, c'est pas vraiment top !.. :0)
> Franchement t'es mieux avec VLC..



ou aussi Air vidéo serveur installer sur un mac et l application sur Ipad , il lit tous les formats et converti en même temps et  envoi à appleTV via Air play 

 mais visiblement pippo411 priviligié les complications  

Cordialement


----------

